# Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone heard of this game?

I'm guessing me a Riirii are the only ones who know about it at the moment.

http://www.konami.com/games/mqmt/

It's like a fusion of Wild World and Harry Potter.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

Heard of it. Very old news.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

Heard of it. There was a topic of it before.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Heard of it. There was a topic of it before.


Never knew about it until last week.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but I've never seen the box art. So thanks for posting


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

It's a pretty fun game.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

So what do you do in the game?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> So what do you do in the game?


You:

COllect FUrniture
Talk to your Animal Classmates/ Teachers
Go fishing
GO Bug Catching
GO to K.K. Slider concerts

ACWW Ripoff? NEVER.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the Classmates are flower/human or food/human hybrids.
And you can get a girlfriend/boyfriend in the game.


----------



## Rene (Jul 6, 2009)

sounds cool 
but i'd rather play Harry Potter :')


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im itnterested, do you fight anything with magic?
Or does magic even play a big role in the game?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well so far, I've only fought a pirate with magic.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it sounds interesting, i guess ill trade in My Sims and Rythm heavan for it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya i have known about this for a while. my friend got it and likes it a lot more than animal crossing, and i might get it but there are a lot of games that i want right now so idk


----------



## Cloudkitty (Apr 30, 2013)

Dragging up and dusting off this ancient thread in the hope that someone else loves this game as much as I do.  I've recently started playing MQ again, and I cannot get over how frick fracking adorable this game is.

Any other folks playing this?


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 1, 2013)

I've been dipping in and out of it since I got it some years back  x


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

I'm trying to get my hands on it, but no success so far.  UK does not seem to have any stock anywhere.  Unless I want to pay ?40.00 for it.  No thanks, New Leaf's only ?26.86 and it's new, not 2009!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (May 1, 2013)

Wow bump from 2009!

Anyways. I own this game and thought it was really fun. I liked how it let you date the other students at your school. I also liked the furniture and the magical spells you could do! Basically I loved everything about the game and wished animal crossing was just like it (save the magical school part of course) and for the most part new leaf seems to have followed suit! Now all animal crossing needs to do is LET ME DATE THE NEIGHBORS. (lol I really need to stop this it's becoming a thing with me. xD)

And to any who say "RIPOFF OMG" just because they have the same basic concept does not make a game a ripoff. Animal Crossing and Magician's Quest are simply in the same vein of games just like Final Fantasy and Lunar are JRPGs. They have similarities? Of course. Do they have the same characters/objects only renamed/recolored? No. I smell no ripoffs here.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 2, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on it, but no success so far.  UK does not seem to have any stock anywhere.  Unless I want to pay ?40.00 for it.  No thanks, New Leaf's only ?26.86 and it's new, not 2009!!!



I was amazed at how much it sells for used, as well.  There were two other games released in 2010 and 2011, but neither were ever localised.  I am hoping that the new Magician's Quest: Town of Magic (released in Japan December 2012) will eventually (pleasepleaseplease) come to North America.

I love this game, the only complaint I have is that it's a real b-rhymes with witch to get into wizard mode while in the Haunted House.  Why is it so hard to spin in those little rooms?


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 2, 2013)

Cloudkitty, that would be amazing, I'll keep an eye on that and thanks for mentioning there was a new one (however small the localisation chances are!)


----------



## Officer Berri (May 2, 2013)

I want more magician's quest. ;-; I had no idea there were other games. NEED THIS SO BAD.

I'm a witch in real life so this concept appeals to me greatly. ITS ANIMAL CROSSING WITH MAGIC. ♥.♥


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 2, 2013)

I really want to get this game this weekend as Im almost finished with school and dont have another job lined up just yet.


----------



## Wish (May 2, 2013)

heard about this a very long time ago, I've played it and traded it in and bought it again... never really got into it but it's quite cute


----------



## Volvagia (May 3, 2013)

I think this game is really cute. I still prefer AC, but it's still a really good game. 

I always had fun casting spells on my neighbours! But I did hate it when my neighbours would cast that spell on my home that made mushrooms grow in my room.  Pretty annoying.

One aspect I wanted was for other neighbours to get together with each other. There was that other spell that allowed you to see who liked who, and countless times two neighbours liked each other. I think it would be a cute feature.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 4, 2013)

I love this game. I was lucky enough to discover it a few months ago and ever since then, June 9th has been getting here faster and faster.

I actually uploaded a lot of songs from the game to my YT channel. These are some of my favorites.


























Some other good ones (I don't want to clutter this page with videos) are spring late afternoon, beach late night (this one goes great with ambient noises of waves hitting a shoreline) and moving in. Of course, they're all good.


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

I bought the game in 2009, it is really freakin adorable. The dating aspect of it is cute too.

only thing bad about it is that the neighbor interaction is kind of stale and they usually repeat conversations over and over (animal crossing is the same way, but I always thought that in this game it was more prominent)


----------



## Officer Berri (May 4, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I love this game. I was lucky enough to discover it a few months ago and ever since then, June 9th has been getting here faster and faster.
> 
> I actually uploaded a lot of songs from the game to my YT channel. These are some of my favorites.
> *
> ...



OMG THAT IS AMAZING THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Ahhhhh I love the music in that game.

I love this series and Animal Crossing so much. I want Animal Crossing and Magician's Quest to get married.

And I want their firstborn child.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 4, 2013)

Julie said:


> I bought the game in 2009, it is really freakin adorable. The dating aspect of it is cute too.
> 
> only thing bad about it is that the neighbor interaction is kind of stale and they usually repeat conversations over and over (animal crossing is the same way, but I always thought that in this game it was more prominent)



I feel like once you get to know everyone and get a boyfriend/girlfriend, the neighbor (classmate) interaction gets much more deep than it does in Animal Crossing. You KNOW when someone's your best friend in this game; they act like it. You can ask to hang out and do stuff with anyone any time you want. Not to mention that this game was showing neighbors fishing and interacting with the environment in various ways years before Animal Crossing was.


And Berri, no problem. This game's soundtrack hasn't been uploaded to Youtube yet and I felt like it needed to be on there. The ones uploaded April 28th 2013 and later I actually had to record myself as they were not on the soundtrack. I will be uploading more songs tomorrow, mostly stuff you hear in Limelight (the juice bar, for those of you who haven't played the game. It's basically this game's Roost).


Also, I find it kinda funny that this game's title in Europe is "Enchanted *Folk* and the School of Wizardry" while ACCF had its title changed in Europe simply because NOE thought nobody would know what folk meant. Even if the title change was downright stupid.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 7, 2013)

I managed to get the game!  So far I have my character (named after me), my school (they asked what I wanted to call my magic school, no other answer except Hogwarts was acceptable to me), been to a basic class and have a caught loads of bugs and picked some mushrooms to sell to the potion shop!  Seems good so far!!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 7, 2013)

Some of the song names in the game make no sense! ^_^

I Miss You = A Disco Song

Also, this has to be my favorite song in the game...


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 7, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I managed to get the game!  So far I have my character (named after me), my school (they asked what I wanted to call my magic school, no other answer except Hogwarts was acceptable to me), been to a basic class and have a caught loads of bugs and picked some mushrooms to sell to the potion shop!  Seems good so far!!



Did you register your bugs and fish with the books in the tower? They are like the museum and they trade your fish and bugs for items you can sell. Also, ask the potion shop lady for work and she'll buy certain items for twice the price, starting with forest, field and king oyster mushrooms.

ALSO, any furniture, wallpapers, carpets and flooring can be sold to Cat Sith who appears in the haunted house (top left door in the dining room) on days that are divisible by 3 (3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th, etc) he also buys berries for MUCH higher prices than what you can sell them for in Emporium (potion shop), up to 1500 or even 2000 each.

Get all of your basic classes out of the way so you can start your real classes.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 8, 2013)

I restarted my game earlier this week. Didn't get any neighbors I liked so I went meh. xD I'll have to restart it again...


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 8, 2013)

I always like to get Tony and either Zoe or Pamela.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 9, 2013)

Ohhh man Tony. Tony was in my first game! So was this adorable wolf guy. I kept trying to get my character to date the wolf guy but no matter what he never seemed to get the random hearts over his head.

Tony? Tony followed me around everywhere. Leave the stores? THERE HE IS. Leave the dorm? THERE HE IS! Visit the beach? THERE HE IS. He lived in the dorms in town. Eventually he started getting hearts over his head when he saw my character. I told my boyfriend about it and how it was bugging me. Then he linked me to the song "Build me up Buttercup" saying it was Tony singing. I started dating Tony.

...I miss him.


----------



## Volvagia (May 9, 2013)

My favourite neighbor is William. :-D I sorta like Eric as well.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 9, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> I managed to get the game!  So far I have my character (named after me), my school (they asked what I wanted to call my magic school, no other answer except Hogwarts was acceptable to me), been to a basic class and have a caught loads of bugs and picked some mushrooms to sell to the potion shop!  Seems good so far!!



Huzzah!  I'm so glad you got a copy.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 9, 2013)

I wish DS games didn't require WEP security, I'd give all of you guys who own the game gifts over Wifi!


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you, I wondered where to put the bugs, I was full up with them!!!  Then I finished the classes and am now waiting for my real ones to begin.

I have grown tired of AC games, I've hardly touched them all week, so I'll be focusing on this game to tide me over.  It's similar enough to be familiar, but different enough that I'll last the month on it!  I'm trying to win another copy for my bf, will see if I get it or not, auction ends tomorrow.

EDIT: Ugh, the seller has taken the listing down, and the rest are at least ?20, I'm not paying that for a used copy of a 4 year old game.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 10, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Thank you, I wondered where to put the bugs, I was full up with them!!!  Then I finished the classes and am now waiting for my real ones to begin.
> 
> I have grown tired of AC games, I've hardly touched them all week, so I'll be focusing on this game to tide me over.  It's similar enough to be familiar, but different enough that I'll last the month on it!  I'm trying to win another copy for my bf, will see if I get it or not, auction ends tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: Ugh, the seller has taken the listing down, and the rest are at least ?20, I'm not paying that for a used copy of a 4 year old game.



That's how I feel. I picked up this game when the older AC games just felt like more of a repetitive chore than an actual game.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 24, 2013)

Don't forget guys, today is Mystery Time day and also one of Cat Sith's visiting days. He has a black hole and galaxy furniture for sale in my town today...


----------



## Hamusuta (May 24, 2013)

Oh my god this game, you have no idea how much i used to play it. Seriously...


----------



## Hamusuta (May 24, 2013)

AND OMG THIS CREEPY GIANT RUSSIAN DOLL THING ALWAYS FOLLOWS ME OMGGGGGGGG.
And i'm dating a Raccoon... #tomnooksneice.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 24, 2013)

I have that creepy giant russian doll in my town too! I'm treating her badly, maybe she'll move out...


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> AND OMG THIS CREEPY GIANT RUSSIAN DOLL THING ALWAYS FOLLOWS ME OMGGGGGGGG



Oh lawdy, she's everywhere!  I 'm so creeped out, too.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 26, 2013)

Well, time to grow the homunculus. Mine's a mushroom in the fungi forest, not sure if every player does that.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

My AC:NL hype train just got refueled so I've been playing this game like crazy again. Just in time for the spring events too.


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Well, time to grow the homunculus. Mine's a mushroom in the fungi forest, not sure if every player does that.



The Homunculus was the sweetest little monster-type thing.  A more interesting quest that most of the others.


----------



## Flutterfairy (May 27, 2013)

I really tried to like this game, but it disturbed me that the animals..hit on you. Is there a way to make them...not?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Guys i never actually really got this game,
I know you had to go to class everyday and learn stuff and stuff, but like, I didn't get the actual aspect of the game, Like I know once I did something and got trapped in this parallel universe thing where all the colours were darker and the music went funny and scary and I didn't know how to get back... can someone explain please? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and how do you ask someone to be your girlfriend again? :|


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Guys i never actually really got this game,
> I know you had to go to class everyday and learn stuff and stuff, but like, I didn't get the actual aspect of the game, Like I know once I did something and got trapped in this parallel universe thing where all the colours were darker and the music went funny and scary and I didn't know how to get back... can someone explain please? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Aah, the dark world is mystery time which goes away after a day and in the week after mystery time, something odd goes on that you have to solve. This happens on the 24th of every month or when you use the key you get from Principal Sol on the big door in the dorm area. It's a lot of fun and VERY rewarding as the fish and bugs you catch during mystery time are almost always big, really big or legendary which leads to a lot of money.

To ask someone to date you, cast the declare love incantation (have several red roses ready for this) each day at lover's point (the cliff over the ocean with the bell arch) and when the bell rings, hold up the rose to the person you wanna date. You can bring them to lover's point by pressing X to wave at them and ask them to hang out and they will follow you. The bell rings for the first 5 minutes of each hour in the late afternoon and evening hours. Eventually, they will ask you to meet them at lover's point the next day and will ask you then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flutterfairy said:


> I really tried to like this game, but it disturbed me that the animals..hit on you. Is there a way to make them...not?



It's their weird way of trying to make friends with you. Just ignore the ones you don't like and talk to the ones that do. The social interaction in this game is more deep than Animal Crossing.

Oh yeah, I have uploaded some more of the game's music if anyone cares, such as the epic Captain Dot battle and the beautiful evening beach music.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Aah, the dark world is mystery time which goes away after a day and in the week after mystery time, something odd goes on that you have to solve. This happens on the 24th of every month or when you use the key you get from Principal Sol on the big door in the dorm area. It's a lot of fun and VERY rewarding as the fish and bugs you catch during mystery time are almost always big, really big or legendary which leads to a lot of money.
> 
> To ask someone to date you, cast the declare love incantation (have several red roses ready for this) each day at lover's point (the cliff over the ocean with the bell arch) and when the bell rings, hold up the rose to the person you wanna date. You can bring them to lover's point by pressing X to wave at them and ask them to hang out and they will follow you. The bell rings for the first 5 minutes of each hour in the late afternoon and evening hours. Eventually, they will ask you to meet them at lover's point the next day and will ask you then.
> 
> ...



LOL I liteerally just missed it a minute ago!! But i still don't get what you have to do, and whats the declare love spell?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> LOL I liteerally just missed it a minute ago!! But i still don't get what you have to do, and whats the declare love spell?



Incantation-Contest-Love. Load up these words as a wizard when you're at Lover's point with the person you want to date, face them, and when the bell rings, hold a red rose and it should work. Do this every day until they invite you to Lover's Point. Also, hang out with the person a lot and take them to Lime Light, the conservatory and to Charlie's Noodles and ride brooms with them and fish every day.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Incantation-Contest-Love. Load up these words as a wizard when you're at Lover's point with the person you want to date, face them, and when the bell rings, hold a red rose and it should work. Do this every day until they invite you to Lover's Point. Also, hang out with the person a lot and take them to Lime Light, the conservatory and to Charlie's Noodles and ride brooms with them and fish every day.



LOL MORE QUESTIONS.

1. How do I get out of the dark world?
2. How do I ride a broomstick?
3. Where can i find red roses?
4. Where is the lovers point @_@?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> LOL MORE QUESTIONS.
> 
> 1. How do I get out of the dark world?
> 2. How do I ride a broomstick?
> ...



Wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, catch as many bugs and fish as you can to make lots of money!
To ride a broomstick, buy one and equip it like you would clothes. They all go the same speed, the more expensive ones are just for show. I love my hot-rod broom though 
Red roses can be bought from the garden shop or will pop up in town, usually at lover's point, which is the cliff next to the beach.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Wait until tomorrow. In the meantime, catch as many bugs and fish as you can to make lots of money!
> To ride a broomstick, buy one and equip it like you would clothes. They all go the same speed, the more expensive ones are just for show. I love my hot-rod broom though
> Red roses can be bought from the garden shop or will pop up in town, usually at lover's point, which is the cliff next to the beach.


Where do I buy brooms?  xD


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Where do I buy brooms?  xD



The 2 tables closest to the entrance at Harrows.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

I was pretty deep in the game, until my save file corrupted and I lost everything. Was too heartbroken to start over.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 27, 2013)

Rue said:


> I was pretty deep in the game, until my save file corrupted and I lost everything. Was too heartbroken to start over.



That happened to my first ACWW game but I still found the will to start a new game after a while.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

I've not played this game since last week and already feel like I've missed loads.  Damn you life, why did you get in my way!!!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> The 2 tables closest to the entrance at Harrows.



Thanks a bunch for your help ! I'm going to ask out this cute raccoon who I thought i was dating who I'm not  (her name is whitney or something like that :3)


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, I got a candy broom, it's like a huge lollipop and I love it!!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Guys where do I sell things? ;~;


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 28, 2013)

You can sell furniture, clothes, wallpapers/floors, etc, to Cat Sith who is in the haunted house (purple door in top left corner of dining room, which is the main room across the entrance) every day divisible by 3 (3rd, 6th, 9th, 12th, and on). Also, sell any and all berries to him, but don't pick them until the day he is there. Some berries fetch upwards of 2000 each.

Sell mushrooms, magic gear, gems, bones, flowers, etc, to the woman in the Emporium.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Where do I sell bugs and fish? :O


----------



## WeiMoote (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Where do I sell bugs and fish? :O



The Emporium. It's right next to the apartments.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 28, 2013)

You can't sell the bugs and fish themselves though. You have to take them to the library and give them to the books there. The books will then give you items you can sell. You them sell those items at the Emporium.

Have a wiki link! http://enchantedbros.wikidot.com/

Enchanted bros is the name of the series in Europe, in case anyone is unaware.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You can't sell the bugs and fish themselves though. You have to take them to the library and give them to the books there. The books will then give you items you can sell. You them sell those items at the Emporium.
> 
> Have a wiki link! http://enchantedbros.wikidot.com/
> 
> Enchanted bros is the name of the series in Europe, in case anyone is unaware.


Lol no its not, I live in Europe and its called Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry! But thanks for the link :3


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, the books in the tower are like the game's museum but you can donate things more than once and try to get the biggest sizes possible. That's why I said to fish and catch bugs during Mystery Time cause those are usually large and get you lots of loot from the books.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Lol no its not, I live in Europe and its called Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry! But thanks for the link :3



Don't got to poke fun when I make a mistake. Thanks for making me feel bad. I just read the wiki home page wrong.. *sigh*


----------



## Hamusuta (May 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Don't got to poke fun when I make a mistake. Thanks for making me feel bad. I just read the wiki home page wrong.. *sigh*



I didn't mean to make you feel bad  Here take a cookie, everyone loves cookies.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Don't got to poke fun when I make a mistake. Thanks for making me feel bad. I just read the wiki home page wrong.. *sigh*



You're being sarcastic, right? That post doesn't look offensive at all.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 29, 2013)

I have moments where something can easily depress me, sue me.

He happened to post that during one of the times where embarrassment at doing something wrong = "I'm the dumbest person in the world and everyone is laughing at me".

At the time I was completely serious.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 29, 2013)

I'm sorry ;~; I really didn't mean too ^_^'
How about more cookies?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 29, 2013)

Nah it's okay, don't worry about it. xD I'm out of that mood now.

...But those cookies look freaking amazing. D:


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 29, 2013)

I came in here to talk about Magician's Quest, but now all I want is to bake cookies.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 30, 2013)

Who is Captain Dot, he keeps sending me telegraphs to meet him at the island on Sunday and bring something I own, but I keep forgetting or life gets in the way and I never make it?  A heads-up on Mr/Mrs Mysterious would be just lovely!


----------



## D i a (May 30, 2013)

At the suggestion of this thread, I bought Magician's Quest. I think it's pretty cute, and I love that I'm going to a magical school (Cough! I named it Hogwarts, cough!). I do think that it's fairly slow in the beginning, but maybe it will pick up the pace? Also, this has happened a few times where I might walk out of one room and then into a room in another building? For example, I walked out of my room at the dorm and I came out of a corresponding door in the apartment building next to the emporium (where you run errands for the witch). And I have no idea why. o_0 Anyone know?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 30, 2013)

D i a said:


> At the suggestion of this thread, I bought Magician's Quest. I think it's pretty cute, and I love that I'm going to a magical school (Cough! I named it Hogwarts, cough!). I do think that it's fairly slow in the beginning, but maybe it will pick up the pace? Also, this has happened a few times where I might walk out of one room and then into a room in another building? For example, I walked out of my room at the dorm and I came out of a corresponding door in the apartment building next to the emporium (where you run errands for the witch). And I have no idea why. o_0 Anyone know?



Those doors lead to random neighbor's houses across town (the brown doors next to the dorm room doors) you can even select who's house the door next to your room will lead to with the connect doors incantation which you will learn eventually. Sometimes you'll hear noises or voices when you enter your dorm; go in the door next to your dorm and check on the neighbor. Yes, the game is slow in the beginning for a day or 2. It picks up once you learn things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tigereyes86 said:


> Anywaaaaay to get back on topic to a more mature level of conversation...  Who is Captain Dot, he keeps sending me telegraphs to meet him at the island on Sunday and bring something I own, but I keep forgetting or life gets in the way and I never make it?  A heads-up on Mr/Mrs Mysterious would be just lovely!



Go to the island and bring something worth over 2000 Ritch and you can battle Captain Dot for something valuable he has. It's easy and fun and the music is awesome. He's there every Sunday. Don't forget your item or he will leave until next week.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, it's the start of June which means the grass is a lusher, darker green color. Different mushrooms will grow and I'm pretty sure the music changes now. Hard to tell cause it's been raining and cloudy so much in the game lately and the cloudy/rainy day music is the same year-round.


----------



## D i a (Jun 3, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Those doors lead to random neighbor's houses across town (the brown doors next to the dorm room doors) you can even select who's house the door next to your room will lead to with the connect doors incantation which you will learn eventually. Sometimes you'll hear noises or voices when you enter your dorm; go in the door next to your dorm and check on the neighbor. Yes, the game is slow in the beginning for a day or 2. It picks up once you learn things.


Ah, that clears that up a bit. Thank you! =P


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 4, 2013)

Go to the island and bring something worth over 2000 Ritch and you can battle Captain Dot for something valuable he has. It's easy and fun and the music is awesome. He's there every Sunday. Don't forget your item or he will leave until next week.[/QUOTE]

Ah OK, I wondered, thank you!!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jun 6, 2013)

i admit that i tried really hard to play and like this game - maybe the pace was too slow and i didn't fully understand everything. or maybe AC is just a better, more user-friendly experience overall? 

the doors were also very confusing to me - i'm remembering now - hahah ...


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 6, 2013)

neverbeenkrissed said:


> i admit that i tried really hard to play and like this game - maybe the pace was too slow and i didn't fully understand everything. or maybe AC is just a better, more user-friendly experience overall?
> 
> the doors were also very confusing to me - i'm remembering now - hahah ...



I honestly think that this game is miles better than ACWW. I don't think I would have enjoyed it as much if I wasn't extremely excited for New Leaf.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 16, 2013)

I have this game and tried it a few times. It was cute and made a nice interim game while waiting for ACNL, but like *neverbeenkrissed* said, I think AC is a little more user-friendly.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I found my favorite song in the game... beats any of the hourly music in New Leaf. It's worth listening all the way through, especially when the accordions kick in... just wow.


----------

